
F*ck You, Pay Me (2011) - gk1
https://creativemornings.com/talks/mike-monteiro--2/1
======
nasalgoat
This one never gets old, because it will always be a problem. Developers don't
have it quite as bad as other creatives, mostly those in the arts, because
people who know nothing about art generally assume that art is worthless.

For me, it's the whole DevOps movement implying that dedicated Ops have no
value and that some kid fresh out of college who wants to use node.js is just
as good at Ops as a sysadmin with 5 years experience.

~~~
dozzie
I find it much more amusing when some kid with 3 years of experience in
programming in Node.js, Ruby, WTFOnTracks, or some other PHP du jour thinks he
will be as good as a seasoned sysadmin. Or better yet, he's not replacing a
sysadmin, but a system programmer.

------
naspinski
Wish I had watched this 6 months ago.

